# powerizer



## naas (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour les gens 

Je cherche depuis maintenant quelque mois des échasses, à force de recherche j'ai trouvé sur les web des échasses classiques, la plupart étant conçues pour les troubadours et autres bouffons (pas les ziva les vrais).

elles sont de composition assez classique: tube aluminium, plateforme pour poser le pied, sangles pour maintenir le pied et le bas de la jambe. leur prix oscille dans les 400 euros (cher l'alu...).

Pas vraiment satisfait du prix je pensais les fabriquer, j'ai donc cherché sur les sites anglais pour glaner quelque informations, et ... j'ai découvert çà:

powerizer


Depuis je scrute tous les sites web, et autres you tube pour pour assouvir ma curiosité, arrivé à ce point d'intoxication il me vient la question suivante:

Est ce que vous avez déjà vu ces échasses dans la vraie vie ?


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

pas les même, non mais un courreur handicapé qui courrait avec ce systeme de ressorts  en fait il avait une prothèse de ce type et courrait pratiquement plus vite qu'une personne "valide" 

mais c'est vrai que ce doit être très drôle  genre dans le Métro :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (12 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas vraiment des échasses ...   Disons, des ressorts !

Et je te DECONSEILLE vivement de tenter .... :rateau: Tu as une assurance vie, pour ta famille ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Janvier 2008)

Oui j'ai déjà vu ça, en angleterre il y à qq mois, lors d'une fête locale dans une petite ville dont je ne me souviens plus du nom. Ils fesainet une course avec. Ca avait l'air terrible, une fois maitrisé, ces machins sont géniaux pour des déplacements rapides et efficaces. C'est très confortable il parait en plus


----------



## Alycastre (12 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> une fois maitrisé, ces machins sont géniaux



 :mouais:


----------



## maousse (12 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> mais c'est vrai que ce doit être très drôle  genre dans le Métro :mouais:


mouais, déjà que je me cogne la tête une fois sur trois en entrant dans une rame, avec 30cm de plus, il faudrait vraiment que je commence à faire la quête pour la distraction


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

maousse a dit:


> mouais, déjà que je me cogne la tête une fois sur trois en entrant dans une rame, avec 30cm de plus, il faudrait vraiment que je commence à faire la quête pour la distraction



  à mon avis c'est quand même plus de 30 cm que tu vas gagner avec c't'engin là  mais après plus besoin de ce truc, tu vas faire des bonds de 15m, autant rester à la surface


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

maousse a dit:


> mouais, déjà que je me cogne la tête une fois sur trois en entrant dans une rame, avec 30cm de plus, il faudrait vraiment que je commence à faire la quête pour la distraction



Mais les filles, elles prennent ça comment ?


----------



## katelijn (12 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais les filles, elles prennent ça comment ?



Ben par ici les pepettes, tiens!


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (21 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais les filles, elles prennent ça comment ?


 
Ce genre de truc, les filles ça les chasse...
Désolé !   ​


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> powerizer
> 
> 
> Depuis je scrute tous les sites web, et autres you tube pour pour assouvir ma curiosité, arrivé à ce point d'intoxication il me vient la question suivante:
> ...



Sarko en a acheté une paire, il se ballade avec parfois à Eurodisney


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!! Trop fort !
La tuerie cte pure blague !!

Merde, je me suis pissé dessus tiens !   

Lol


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bonjour les gens
> 
> Je cherche depuis maintenant quelque mois des échasses, à force de recherche j'ai trouvé sur les web des échasses classiques, la plupart étant conçues pour les troubadours et autres bouffons (pas les ziva les vrais).
> 
> ...


J'en était resté aux échasses en bois fabriqué soi-même...
Mais ça date de... longtemps !... 
L'impression d'être dans un cartoon avec ces "trucs" à ressort !...



BackCat a dit:


> MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!! Trop fort !
> La tuerie cte pure blague !!
> 
> Merde, je me suis pissé dessus tiens !
> ...


Vous êtes qui, Madame ?!...


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2008)

Il y a plusieurs vidéos sur daily motion en français décrivant ces fameux powerizer.
_(daily motion est bliqué depuis le boulot, désolé pour les liens manquants)_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> EEEeeeeh bah voilllàààààààààààà, quand tu veux bien tu le fais... le boulot c'était une excuse hein ? feignant vas


Merde, quand je t'ai vu poster là, j'ai cru que ça parlait dildos.


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2008)

Par contre 450 euros ttc en france quand c'est 300 USD, ça fait du 205 dollars, c'est un peu cher les taxes quand même :mouais:
m'étonne que vous en voyez pas :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Merde, quand je t'ai vu poster là, j'ai cru que ça parlait dildos.


Tsss...
Quel post !...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Merci...je suis émue de tant de reconnaissance humoristique !  :rose: ​


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Janvier 2008)

Je trouve qu'il est quand même pas mal ce fil ethnologique sur les pygmées landais


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2008)

Disons que ces powerizer sont tout de même bien plus sympas que les traditionnelles échasses. et c'est pour le même prix, alors autant ne pas se priver


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Disons que ces powerizer sont tout de même bien plus sympas que les traditionnelles échasses. et c'est pour le même prix, alors autant ne pas se priver


 
Et, pour les bergers landais, en plus du look que tu mentionnes, voilà qui devrait les aider au jeu du saute-mouton.

Le saute-mouton, rien de tel pour occuper les longues soirées seul dans les hauts alpages.


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bonjour les gens
> 
> Je cherche depuis maintenant quelque mois des échasses, à force de recherche j'ai trouvé sur les web des échasses classiques, la plupart étant conçues pour les troubadours et autres bouffons (pas les ziva les vrais).
> 
> ...



Tu devrais peutêtre regarder sur des sites qui vendent du matériel pour serres. On utilise des échasses dans les serres de tomates et de concombres. 
Cherche chez "Brinkman" par exemple. ou là: http://www.triangle-outillage.fr/boutique/article.php?id=479


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2008)

Mais au fait pourquoi tu cherches des échasses Naas ? t'es si petit que ça ?


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Tu devrais peutêtre regarder sur des sites qui vendent du matériel pour serres. On utilise des échasses dans les serres de tomates et de concombres.
> Cherche chez "Brinkman" par exemple. ou là: http://www.triangle-outillage.fr/boutique/article.php?id=479


Merci beaucoup pour le lien, J'ai vu ces échasses, elles sont souvent utilisées par les plâtriers pour travailler les plafonds sur les chantier, et dans une moindre mesure les electriciens.
Mais je ne cherche plus des échasses fixes mais bien des échasses de type poweriser a rebond


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour le lien, J'ai vu ces échasses, elles sont souvent utilisées par les plâtriers pour travailler les plafonds sur les chantier, et dans une moindre mesure les electriciens.
> Mais je ne cherche plus des échasses fixes mais bien des échasses de type poweriser a rebond



eh bèn, saute alors


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2008)

Tu nous montreras une vidéo des tes premiers essais hein Nass?
histoire qu'on se fende la poire....


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> Tu nous montreras une vidéo des tes premiers essais hein Nass?
> histoire qu'on se fende la poire....



<mode bonimenteur>vi bien sûr  </mode bonimenteur>


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de trouver quelques liens vers des sites français
http://www.poweriser.fr/
par contre ce sont les anciens modèles :mouais: et chers en plus :mouais:
ahhhh celui ci est plus que bien, en plus c'est les soldes !!!!
http://www.flyjumperstore.fr/index.php
bon la traduction est pourrie et l'inteface est à ...mais le prix yabon, enfin un pris en france qui est identique a ce que je trouve au royaume uni ou ireland

tenez si vous passez de palavas les flots
http://www.moanashop.fr/POW1.html

maaaaala j'ai trouvé ou ils s'entraînent !


> Horaire-16h à 18h
> 
> Date : 12/01/08
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

Damned je reviens trop tard pour modifier le post précédent 
et hop un autre lien:
http://www.rise-up.fr/index.html


----------



## macarel (25 Janvier 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: , mais c'est bô


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]23LnbR2uqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]23LnbR2uqc[/YOUTUBE]



Tu saute dans la moutarde?


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2008)

J'aimerais bien, je ne les ai pas encore :bebe:


----------



## naas (2 Février 2008)

une autre vidéo en français présentant les powerisez, je ne suis pas responsable du choix du présentateur   

[YOUTUBE]buQslHzMk3E[/YOUTUBE]

j'ai vraiment l'impression que cela va être le nouveau sport qui va remplacer/accompagner les skates et rollers


----------



## miz_ici (2 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> j'ai vraiment l'impression que cela va être le nouveau sport qui va remplacer/accompagner les skates et rollers



Tu dis ca parceque tu ne connais pas encore la "Freebord" :rateau: 
Bon ok c'est à l'inverse du Powerizer bien proche du sol, mais c'est dédié à remplacer la physique d'un snowboard sur la route, et depuis  2 ans ca explose litteralement en france !!!

J'espere qu'on poura bientot faire des freeride avec des powerizers   Ca aussi ca dois bien impressioner le publique


----------



## naas (2 Février 2008)

un lien ?


----------



## miz_ici (2 Février 2008)

Le site officiel: http://freebord.com/main.html
Une video qui m'a donné envie de m'y mettre :http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/freebord+crumple/video/xpmw3_crumple-bsv_extreme

Le forum de la comunautée francophone : http://www.snowboardthestreets.com/ (perso, je vais rider avec des p'tits groupes toutes les 2 semaines avec des gens differents, on commence à étre un bon petit paquet )



PS: une petite derniere pour la route, une vielle video de Noanx (arnaud Blin, l'importateur de freebord en france): http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/freebord+noanx/video/xl51b_freebord-by-noanx_sport


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2008)

Un site non officiel mais sympa  à première vue


----------



## naas (2 Février 2008)

C'est exactement les même courbes et trajectoires que le surf !
A essayer de toute urgence :love:


----------



## macarel (2 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est exactement les même courbes et trajectoires que le surf !
> A essayer de toute urgence :love:



Eh bèn, comparé à moi qui s'est cassé la figure sur des trucs bien sophistiqués dans une serre de concombre en remportant environ 120 plantes avec moi......


----------



## naas (2 Février 2008)

Je viens de lire un article en anglais décrivant les différents modèles
powerizer ou poweriser = du pareil au même.
powerizer adulte = assise de pied en plastique, ressort en fibre
powerizer 2007 = meilleure serrage du mollet, meilleure assise, mais patin de pied fixe
powerizer pro = patin de pied articulé pour une meilleure démarche, ressort carbone, assise de pied en aluminium
powerskip= modèle original mais très cher (et très moche  ) les autres étant fabriqués sous licence et 4 foix moins chers :sick:

Nous pourrions ouvrir ce fil a tous les sports de type X games


----------

